
What I Learned About Life at My 30th College Reunion - aberoham
https://www.theatlantic.com/education/archive/2018/10/what-my-harvard-college-reunion-taught-me-about-life/573847/?single_page=true
======
arunmp
>discussions throughout the weekend centered on a desire for love, comfort,
intellectual stimulation, decent leaders, a sustainable environment,
friendship, and stability

This is the realization that comes after years of living. May be these are the
things worth living for too.

~~~
NTDF9
>discussions throughout the weekend centered on a desire for love, comfort,
intellectual stimulation, decent leaders, a sustainable environment,
friendship, and stability

Wait, so the average person doesn't care about GDP or debt or trade wars? They
don't want to be an economic robot?

How surprising!

------
kanyethegreat
_Many classmates who are in long-lasting marriages said they experienced a
turning point, when their early marriage suddenly transformed into a mature
relationship. “I’m doing the best I can!” one classmate told me she said to
her husband in the middle of a particularly stressful couples’-therapy
session. From that moment on, she said, he understood_

Loved the sentiment of that. But surprising that the metamorphosis happens in
marriage. I wonder what percentage of people wait for their relationships to
mature before getting married? Or if marriage, as a societal construct, is
this mental barrier people feel like they have to overcome before their
relationship really evolves.

